# SA Acanthops



## Meemee (Feb 1, 2006)

After first shed...


----------



## DeShawn (Feb 1, 2006)

Im so jealous...

I hate you.


----------



## Obie (Feb 2, 2006)

I love you  

Send me some...


----------



## Ian (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow thats so dam cute  

Nice one.


----------



## Christian (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi.

Really nice. Please think of what I have said in an earlier post: if you want to ensure a successful breeding, do not give away any larvae, as you will need all specimens for pairing! You will have enough F1 then to satisfy anyone here, including me...  

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 2, 2006)

dont think i have ever heard of a SA Acanthops would it have a common name i would reconise?

does anyone have adult pictures? is it quite rare or at least rare in captivity? just thought it could be with the way christian is talking


----------



## Christian (Feb 2, 2006)

Forget common names. You may find pictures in earlier posts on this species, I remember there was one of the females from which the ooths are.

Picture of other, similar species are found here:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/browse....genus=Acanthops

Regards,

Christian


----------



## KennethJ78 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice pics Christian,

by the way:

Is this communal behaviour normal for Acanthops nymphs ?






From a distance I might just look like a dried up flower, or something like that.

I've never seen any mantis species do anything like this.. quite interesting...


----------



## Christian (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi.

All larvae of the species of the genus I've seen so far rest like this for some hours, before they disperse. It's for drying or something. _Deroplatys desiccata_ do a similar thing, they rest as a group at some distance away from the ooth for about half a day.

Christian


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL Damn! Those are the absoulte coolest mantis, that has to be my favorite, even over orchid mantids, they just look so cuuuute! Up them up to me! LOL- If you sell any you gotta let me know heheh, oh well, good luck with em!

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Meemee (Feb 2, 2006)

Believe me, if I could give everyone one or some of these I would! It's really a shame that I have them 'cuz I'm not prepared for them and I really don't know what I'm doing (one of you more experienced people should be doing this!).

A lot of them have died, partially because it's been a mad scramble to find food for them (most people don't ship fruit flies when it's -20C!), and I, suspect, from a lack of humidity as well.

I've since turned up my humidifier and, thankfully, have had 3 mantids shed successfully. I've got a number of people at the uni here "on call" to give me an assortment of larva and flies (they have everything except FF!).

I do intend to keep this batch (there's only 8 left) and see if I can raise them to adult hood and get them established. I also have my husband on alert to try and catch another female and, perhaps, get some more oothecae.

In the mean time, here's a pic of one that was still drying after it shed.

Meemee


----------



## Christian (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi.

I feared something like this. But, hey, 8 is still a good start. Did you manage to start a fruit fly brood?

A lack of humidity kills them. Please keep them humid (day about 80%, night 100%) if they are to reach adulthood.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey,

Cool- hopefully they will live! 

(PS- I sent u a PM)

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## bill krut (Mar 11, 2008)

Hook me up with some too!


----------



## mrblue (Mar 11, 2008)

krut said:


> Hook me up with some too!


look at the date. something tells me not all went to plan.


----------



## bill krut (Mar 11, 2008)

i know, i can have wishful thinking!


----------

